# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  net framework.

## arastoo.ghodsi

سلام
از دوستان کسی میدونه چطوری میشه یه فایله دی ال ال مربوط به پی اچ پی رو ( com.dll ) برروی net framework. نصب کرد
ممنون

----------

